# Trick Or Treat



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Trick or Treat









Cocabolo and Ebony with orange and blue G10.





































Happy Halloween


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Yikes! That is Scary good! Love the contrasts


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! That is spectacular. I am astonished.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome lamination! and the coco looks like something from a fine French cabinet unbelievable work!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!!!







Looks like a valuable gem. Great work!!
Cheers!!
Q


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

that is beautiful!!!!! SSOTM? I would say yes! Do you do any trades? I really like that!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Wow! Man the standard on keeps going up n up! Take a break guys so I can catch up!







happy Halloween! This is definitely a treat!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Your finest yet, my friend. No trick, all treat. Spooktacular!

Wow.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

that is BoooTyful









LGD


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Even the gargoyle says YES!!!!

More than spectacular


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Didn't have to think for a minute. That's the prettiest slingshot I have EVER seen.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG, that is one of the most beautiful pieces of woodwork I have ever see. You have set a new bar for yourself Bear, but you will surpass it. That is just too cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow this is art from LittleBear, simply gorgeous


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

That's a real stunner!! love it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Brilliant finish work.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely the slickest piece I've seen here. As Capnjoe said - Spooktacular to the max.

That palmswell has the evil eye. Malocchio MALOCCHIO!!!

Your garden gargoyle is a winner too.....


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!

Bill


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It's all been said but, I repeat, nicely done!


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep. Nothing to add.
Awesome.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Gratifying to see that so many people like it!
I really like the shape/style and definitely my favorite version to date, a lot of fun to make. With 1/2" fork tips, by request, this is the thickest of the LD types I've made but still pocket-able will be interesting to see how it compares to the others.



Setarip said:


> that is beautiful!!!!! SSOTM? I would say yes! Do you do any trades? I really like that!


Sorry has prior claims, and probably not one I would trade out of hand anyway.

.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

so nice, I would be afraid to shoot it


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Almost forgot to comment on the finish. I actually rushed it a bit to get the post out by Halloween so it's still got one more coat of CA coming and a final polish before it's 100%. Anyway even though ebony and cocabolo aren’t as porous as wenge or padauk the pores are still noticeable so I tried a grain and poor filler called CrystaLac a friend of mine who makes musical instruments recommended, took several coats to fill the pores but worth it, IMO it's why even the half done CA finish really shines.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! amazing work LB ... your style is really unique.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

spank my heiny and call me a chicken. That's a delicious looking slingshot


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You're a very fine artist mate.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh! **** YEAH!


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

That is amazing! How do you make something like that?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Have to agree with Dayhiker, by far the most beautiful SS I`ve seen to date, absolutely stunning work of art...


----------

